# Parchment Paper, Are they all the same?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Heat pressing the shirts after the print, I have been told to use parchment paper. I have also been told silicon paper will leave a shinny mark where the pre-treatment goes. 

So I am looking at parchment paper and the description of it is silicon coated. 

Are all parchment papers the same? The grocery store paper does not indicate composition. The professional baking supply place that sells the paper at a real good price indicates silicon coating. 

What should I be getting?
__________________


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know they are not all the same.. I bought some that actually looked like rice paper and i couldnt feel the coating on it..and it didnt work real well.. The problem with some parchment papers as far as i can tell is that some of them will pick up some of the ink when you press .. I found that out by using the one i had bought first.. 
One of the best out there from what i understand is called * If You Care parchment * I found some that is like that brand at a big local store we have that is called whole foods market that sell natural type food and such. (its a big yuppie store rof) THe if you care brand and the last one i bought both are unbleached and have the silicon coating.. I think that is the key..

Here is a qoute from the If You Care web site..

*When using IF YOU CARE® Parchment Paper and Baking Paper no greasing is necessary. The paper has been coated with silicone – a non-organic natural product – on both sides. Many parchment papers are coated with quilon. Quilon is a chemical containing chrome – a heavy metal – which when incinerated becomes toxic and leaves trace elements. The reason for the majority of parchment paper to be quilon-coated is the cost, which is substantially lower than silicone. So, in order to be environmentally friendly, the paper should be silicone-coated.

A silicone-coated paper is also the choice of professionals as it can be reused several times.*


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

Binki,
Saw your thread and wanted to let you know that I use Wilton's Silicone Treated Parchment paper. I know they sell the stuff at Michael's and Hobby lobby in the cake decorating section. If you use the 40% off coupon, good deal for 41 ft2. 

I want to say that they even carry it at Wal-Mart in the baking section. I started to use it instead of teflon to see if it worked nicely...no problem up to this point and was not leaving any residue.

Hope this helps,
Kevin


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Susan,
I know this is an older post, but great information. Thank you!
-Sue


----------



## pocopoco (Nov 4, 2007)

We are based in the south east of New South Wales in Oz and having a hard time trying to locate a distributor of silicone parchemnt paper, that is if it is the best for DTG? We were supplied with a roll of Wilson's but I would presume there is an Australian equivalent? Does any body know a good supplier/distributor that would deliver to rural NSW and not expect a truckload to be ordered?

Cheers


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

pocopoco said:


> We are based in the south east of New South Wales in Oz and having a hard time trying to locate a distributor of silicone parchemnt paper, that is if it is the best for DTG? We were supplied with a roll of Wilson's but I would presume there is an Australian equivalent? Does any body know a good supplier/distributor that would deliver to rural NSW and not expect a truckload to be ordered?
> 
> Cheers


Suzanne, Impression Technology (aka Digital) have Silicone parchment paper in rolls. Also Stanford Services (distributors of T-jet) have silicone and non-treated parchment paper in sheets. hope that helps!


----------



## pocopoco (Nov 4, 2007)

Cheers! Muchly appreciated!


----------



## pocopoco (Nov 4, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> Suzanne, Impression Technology (aka Digital) have Silicone parchment paper in rolls. Also Stanford Services (distributors of T-jet) have silicone and non-treated parchment paper in sheets. hope that helps!



I have also found a company based in Sydney called Kent Paper. They sell in sheets (comes in reams), and will even deliver to Cooma!


----------

